# Pre surgery blood results?



## dibdab (Jul 3, 2013)

I will be having a thyroidectomy and have blood tests on Sunday to determine whether this can go ahead ASAP - I am really wanting it to happen as if it can't happen this time then the timing is going to be bad with a couple of family weddings and studying.

My endo said after blood results a couple of weeks ago that it could not go ahead and I had to have more tests in 4 weeks - I negotiated 2 weeks. My results were as follows:

Free T4 4.11 (9.00 - 19.04) 
TSH 1.39 (0.35 - 4.94)
Free T3 3.01 (2.60 - 5.70)

So T4 is low but others are OK. I was on 10mg of carbimazole at this time and he reduced it to only 5mg.

So I have been on this dose for 9 days and have a couple of symptoms that make me think I am back overactive. Really worried that my results are not going to be right again as I feel like I have been waiting an eternity already and they are just never quite there.

So my question is - do they have to be absolutely perfect before surgery? If yes then I guess I just keep waiting but if no then I would like to argue back with my doc a little bit and get him to OK me to go ahead.

My surgeon has asked me to start taking iodine solution to reduce the vascularity of my thyroid so he is preparing to go ahead but if my endo says no then it won't, I just don't know whether to accept what I am told if my results aren't quite right. Obviously I want to be safe during surgery so I don't want to endanger myself and force them to OK me if it is really not OK - but if he is for some reason trying to get perfect results when they are not necessary then it would be good to know.

Thanks


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

I think I would request an appointment with the surgeon if at all possible and discuss it with him, last labs in hand.

Although my surgeon would have liked for me to not have been so hyper, he would have had to wait until I was dead for that kind of result. I went into surgery on 40 mg of methimazole and a TSH of 0.00.

I'm really not sure what your GP is waiting on since your last set of numbers were euthyroid even if you technically weren't. Obviously he wasn't wanting you to go hypo since he reduced your anti-thyroid rather than raised it, and it's my understanding that being hyper makes for a more difficult surgery.


----------



## dibdab (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for the reply - my surgeon and endocrinologist have been talking to each other and my surgeon said I have to have the OK from my endo before going ahead - however I am seeing them both on Tuesday when I get my results so will definitely be asking questions if my endo says no - he seems like a very play-it-safe kind of doc which is fine sometimes.....however when it is starting to feel like we are trying to achieve the unachievable and it is delaying treatment over and over again I am starting to get frustrated, fingers crossed for Tues but I am really not hopeful :-(


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> So my question is - do they have to be absolutely perfect before surgery?


No they do not have to be perfect. I think I was on the edge of hypo and began my replacement 3 days post op.

The issue comes when someone is really hyper because when they remove your thyroid there is a "spill" of hormones.

Is your surgeon performing 4-5 thyroid surgeries a week? If so they are experienced and should have no issue operating with your current labs.

The iodine solution is a good idea prior to surgery and not all surgeons recommend it but it helps when they remove your thyroid. If your surgeon said to take it then take it and start thinking positive thoughts.


----------



## dibdab (Jul 3, 2013)

Good idea with the positive thoughts, I'm not going to help myself by being pessimistic. I started taking the iodine today, it tastes like pond water and the taste never seems to leave my mouth but all worth if it helps! Fingers crossed for Tuesday - I WILL have perfect results!


----------

